# Ladies and Gentleman, we have a Queen!



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Wednesday I went down to Southern California and met with two breeders. Both of which were possible choices for where to get my queen. They only lived 10 minutes apart from each other so it was a lot easier. In the end we went with my first choice, Calcatta. We chose a gorgeous show quality breeder that the breeder had named Calista. Once I have registered her new name I will tell you what it is. She is fabulous! Next month I will be bringing home my new Queen! 

I'm still in shock it's actually happening, my lifelong dream is finally coming true. We are going to get a new digital camera (finally!!!) and Patrick is going to create the website. I cannot wait for the newest addition to our little family. Poor Patrick will be outnumbered then, three girls to two boys.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

congratulations 8) 
my boyfriend is outnumbered 
4 boys to 12 girls lol


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations  I expect tons of pictures in the future :wink:


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Congratulations! So happy you are realizing your dream.
We want lots of pictures.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm very happy for you, Payge! Congratulations!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

That's wonderful news!!

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yay! Payge if you ever need graphics and want me to do them, I'd be honored! I am so happy and proud of you. You're going to be a wonderful breeder! I wish you all the luck in the world, please take millions of pictures.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all, and ForJazz you are absolutely amazing! I have designed my logo but not my website yet. I need to find one I like first and then try and recreate the feel of it. I will need a new sig though....one with all 3 of my babies once I get my new girl registered with her name. I don't know if anyone steals cat names like they do cattery names before they are registered but I don't want to chance it.


----------

